
What Does Silicon Valley Think of Peter Thiel? - bilifuduo
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2016/11/the-view-from-the-valley/501659/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
mixedCase
Silicon Valley is overwhelmingly leftist. Peter Thiel is right-wing and a
fairly political person.

Pretty sure that anyone who cares about a topic like this can make a good
guess. The better question is: Who cares?

~~~
bcheung
He's more Libertarian than right-wing. I'm surprised of the endorsement
because I wouldn't consider Trump even close to Libertarian. But I guess he is
a lot closer than Hillary.

~~~
ebfe
I think most libertarians have evolved into the alt-right. We're unlikely to
see a non-socialist president again unless we halt Hispanic immigration.

~~~
stuaxo
When have you guys ever had a socialist president?

~~~
mixedCase
Pretty sure he means nordic socialism, as in, forced redistribution of wealth
via big tax-funded welfare programs rather than "workers owning the means of
production" a la Venezuela.

------
internaut
Despite all the gossip about Gawker/Trump support the media appears almost
oblivious to what he is really saying, which is amazing because to me the
Stagnation Hypothesis and its implications are far more explosive than
anything else they've picked up on.

------
fizixer
It just occurred to me.

There's a difference between political speech and political action.

When you express your political views, you're using your right to freedom of
speech.

When you donate based on your political views, depending on how big that
donation is, you're carrying out a political action. You're getting involved
in politics!

I think the best resolution in this scenario is to consider a political donor,
past a certain amount, no longer a private citizen, but a public figure, and
bring his/her actions under media scrutiny, just like a politician.

Thoughts?

------
transfire
What the heck is this neolibrial tripe?

~~~
npiazza83
its called "The Atlantic" and after Chris Hughes turned The New Republic into
another huffle-puff-piece generator its the last leather wingback cigar
smoking bastion of establishment insight you're likely to get.

~~~
Y201K
For anyone who doesn't know about the collapse of TNR:
[http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/inside-collapse-
new-...](http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/inside-collapse-new-
republic).

